# FIGHTERS WANTED-KAYO-MMA Cage Fighting Sunday 22nd [email protected] Colosseum



## Vulturemma (Aug 19, 2009)

Due to issues beyond our control the date of the event has changed from Friday 16th October to *Sunday 22nd November* and is now called '*Kayo-mma Cage Fighting*' previously know as Rockstar Cage Fighting.

*FBT Pro MMA (established manufacturers of high quality MMA equipment) * are sponsoring the event which will also be professionally filmed.

We are currently looking for male and female fighters in all categories: amateur, semi-pro and pro. This event will be a great opportunity for you to demonstrate your talents. We are looking for all experience levels.

The event will be 10 to 12 fights. Previous events we have organised have been very successful with crowds of an excess of 1000 people.

Ticket prices will start at Â£30 and will be available via the Collosseum website (in the next few weeks).

Fighters will get paid for each fight and in addition, will also get money from any ticket sales (minimum Â£5 per ticket) they sell. If you are interested please contact me on [email protected] or [email protected]

KAYO-MMA Management Team

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=134752756359&ref=mf


----------



## Vulturemma (Aug 19, 2009)

KAYO-MMA LIVE MMA

Fight Card â€" 22nd Nov 09

Kayo MMA

KAYO-MMA Sponsored by FBT PRO MMA

KAYO-MMA brings Mixed Martial Arts back to the people of Watford and beyond. Expect an action packed night of amateur, semi-pro, full contact kickboxing and full professional MMA bouts. Come and watch these thrilling fights where fighters will be taken out by submission and knockout. The night promises to provide high quality entertainment showcasing new and existing talent, so donâ€™t miss the chance to witness a great event and be part of this ever growing sport!

For Ticket Sales:

BOX OFFICE 01923 225671

PROVIDED BY WATFORD PALACE THEATRE

Tickets Prices

Â£45 Cage Side

Â£35 Gallery

Â£30 General

1.	Light Heavyweight MMA Bout - Amateur - 2x4min

Kevin Malski Vs. Khaled Al Jasser

2.	Lightweight MMA Bout - Amateur - 2x4min

Chris Grubb Vs. Ricky Flanders

3.	Heavyweight MMA Bout - Amateur - 2x4min

Daniel Thomas Vs. Martin Lowe

4.	Featherweight MMA Bout - Amateur - 2x4min

Anoushka Morse Vs. Sarah Hunt

5.	Lightweight MMA Bout - Semi Pro - 2Ã-5min

Charlie Leary Vs. Ben Gajewski

6.	Lightweight MMA Bout â€" Semi Pro - 2x5 min

Scott Hunt Vs. Matt Roots

7.	Featherweight MMA Bout â€" Semi Pro - 2x5min

Alastair Lee Vs. Josh Bantam

8.	Light Heavyweight MMA Bout â€" Semi-Pro - 2Ã-5min

Marc Scutt Vs. Dan Sanders

9.	Featherweight MMA Bout â€" Semi-Pro - 2x5min

Carl Hunt Vs. Pacer Morgan

10.	Catchweight 60Kg MMA Bout â€" Semi-Pro - 2x5min

Kiana Mann Vs. Cheryl Flynn

11.	Featherweight MMA Bout â€" Semi-Pro - 2x5min

Gareth Pilot Vs. Michael Jones

12.	Lightweight K1 Bout - Pro - 3x3min

Matt Validar Vs. Adam Ebden

13.	Welterweight MMA Bout - Pro - 3Ã-5min

Jack Clover Vs. Jayson Nesbitt

14.	Lightweight MMA Bout - Pro - 3x5min

Hayden CritchField Vs. David Hirst

15.	Catchweight 73KG MMA Bout - Pro - 3x5min

Carl Parker Vs. Jocab Rezaie

16.	Welterweight MMA Bout - Pro - 3Ã-5min

Phil Flynn Vs. Sam Elsdon

17.	Catchweight 68KG MMA Bout - Pro - 3Ã-5min

Danielle West Vs. Sarah Moras

Show info @ Kayo MMA

Facebook Become a Fan KAYO-MMA | Facebook

Sunil Rathod/David Lee

KAYO-MMA @ Kayo MMA


----------

